# accounting and recipe software for the Mac?



## beckynyc (Apr 18, 2002)

Hi.

I've just started doing some catering and private chef work and am really struggling to get a handle on all of the paperwork stuff. To make matters worse, I am a Mac user and it doesn't seem like there is anything out there of the sort I'm loking for that is Mac compatible. Has anyone dealt with this? What about this translator software called Virtual PC--it enables PC software to run on the Mac--anyone tried it?

I've searched this site for information on the best program for this sort of thing. It seems like a lot of people use Mastercook. Is that the case? I'd like something that is a recipe database, a food costing program, and a general accounting program--and Palm-compatible. Of course, because I am a total moron when it comes to these things, I'm not really sure what that would consist of. And so i rely on the advice of you kind and knowledgeable people.

thanks.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Welcome to Cheftalk.

Here are some solutions you may want to check out (the last two may not be applicable in your case):

CostGuard¨

Caterworks

ExecuChef Software

ProBe Software, Inc.

Sixth Sense.

If I were you, I would look into a database program. I highly recommend FileMaker Pro.

It is so versatile, you'll barely tap into it's capabilities. It can be customized to do anything you're needing, as with any software there would be a learning curve unless you hire an outside source to create something specifically for your needs or another option is that any companies create customized business applications specifically for use by Filemaker Pro. For an accounting program, check out Quicken.

Depending on the OS you are running, if you're interested in Virtual PC, you'll need Virtual PC 4.0 for OS 9.2.2 or lower, Virtual PC 5.0 if higher. If there's something for the PC you're definitely wanting to use, you can always try it. Common sense will tell you running one interface within another will have it's ups and downs but it's better than nothing and if it's functional and suits your needs, it cant hurt to try. Check out reviews here.

Look into these and you may get a better feel for which direction you want to go.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Beckynyc,
My wife is a Mac user also. She runs virtual PC when necessary. I just asked her the downsides and she did'nt really remember any except for a maybe a little drag when pulling up photos for customers. I know nothing about Macs. She was in advertising and has now joined me in the bakery and uses her I book exclusively. I know she can update anything from my pc to hers. I also know she can go between platforms os9 os10 and virt,PC to run things like quickbooks,food pro etc.
We are bartering a wedding cake for a person who is the head puba tech. at the mac store. so if you have specific ?'s let me know.
jeff


----------



## beckynyc (Apr 18, 2002)

Panini,

Thanks for the info. I may have more specific questions later on. So what are you using for recipe management, and does it also function as a costing and accounting program, or do you use something else for that? I'm just trying to figure whether an all in one software program like Execuchef (which is made for the Mac so I wouldnot need Virtual PC) makes more sense than using a combination of Excel, Quickbooks, and something to manage recipes--keeping in mind of course that I am not the most computer savvy of chefs. On the other hand the price difference between the two is rather extreme.

Love your screenname--well, mostly the sandwiches. Has the panini craze hit your area like it has nyc? I'm not normally one for food crazes but...

Thanks,
Becky


----------

